# Whats best area of Arabian Ranches



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whats best area of Arabian Ranches for English Family with 3 children 7/10/12 as will be moving out in the next 2 months and want to start looking for properties.I will be moving out in about 4 weeks and will do the viewings but wanted to get an idea in what regions would best suit us in AR
Thank you for any Help


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

It really depends what you're looking for, and of course your budget! We looked at almost all the areas before settling.

Give me more details and I'll gladly make suggestions though.

Once you are here, take a drive through and get Househunters or Betterhomes to show you some villas. They are based in the retail center.


----------



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

will have a budget up to 250k preferably 5 beds and could probably pay more for own swimming pool


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Alvorada, Hattan & La Mirador Collection will give you something to look at in this case...



Here's a map...


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i personally think for that budget alorado is a good option, beautiful places there. mirador also good, hatton it didnt like much.


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

I know this thread is from last year but I have same question really with similar budget, ones that look within our price range seem to be mirador and saheel, we are looking for expat community feel and have 3 young kids, I see mirador was recommended above bu does anyone have any comments on saheel at all please? We still in uk but other half in Dubai working already but doesn't have a car yet so hasn't had chance to look around! Any advise as always very welcome!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We have friends in Saheel. It's the largest area of Ranches and has some big properties. Plenty of different house layouts, lots of greenery and good access (apart from one rather viscious speed bump  ).


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Confiture said:


> We have friends in Saheel. It's the largest area of Ranches and has some big properties. Plenty of different house layouts, lots of greenery and good access (apart from one rather viscious speed bump  ).


Thank you!! We have been debating between meadows and AR, as we are looking at DBS and gems DSO (I think your kids go to DSO from a previous thread) but he is back on AR now and it would give us access to both schools I guess, but it's good to know about the different areas of AR as it seems very big! Are there any areas to avoid on AR at all do you think, that maybe don't have a 'community' feel, not so nice community pools, older etc. please? (don't want to offend anyone living there though!), thank you!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There are no "good" versus "bad" areas on the Ranches.

Al Reem villas are the cheapest. Hatta/Mirador are the most expensive. Saheel and Savannah are in the middle. All areas are equally well maintained. That's all there is to it. 

I prefer Saheel and Savannah due to the design of the villas. They're also closer to the community shopping centre which makes walking and cycling to the supermarket very feasible. 



Tricktrack said:


> Thank you!! We have been debating between meadows and AR, as we are looking at DBS and gems DSO (I think your kids go to DSO from a previous thread) but he is back on AR now and it would give us access to both schools I guess, but it's good to know about the different areas of AR as it seems very big! Are there any areas to avoid on AR at all do you think, that maybe don't have a 'community' feel, not so nice community pools, older etc. please? (don't want to offend anyone living there though!), thank you!


----------



## Rainforest (Mar 28, 2012)

The roundabout on Umm Sequiem Road (nearer to Motor City) is shutting down permanently in a month - that will add congestion to the remaining roundabout about 100metres (?) away (nearer to Studio City). There's no running away from it, though.

*sigh*


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you everybody, really appreciate the time people take to advise newcomers like myself, thanks and will get house hunting now!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Rainforest said:


> The roundabout on Umm Sequiem Road (nearer to Motor City) is shutting down permanently in a month - that will add congestion to the remaining roundabout about 100metres (?) away (nearer to Studio City). There's no running away from it, though.
> 
> *sigh*


Yep, we got that letter a few days ago too.

From about 7am until 08:30 the exits on that side are busy as it is. When the traffic has to use just one exit, it can only get worse.

We're thinking of moving to Falcon City or The Villa and this is another factor to consider...


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Yep, we got that letter a few days ago too.
> 
> From about 7am until 08:30 the exits on that side are busy as it is. When the traffic has to use just one exit, it can only get worse.
> 
> We're thinking of moving to Falcon City or The Villa and this is another factor to consider...


I'm ignorant here sorry! Are there particular areas of AR that this will mainly affect please?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Those at the Southern end mostly.

Parts of Saheel, Palmera 1/2/3/4, Alvorada, Alvorada, Hattan, Mirador La Collecion.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Tricktrack, depending on where you head out for work you may not be affected i.e. if you use E311 northbound.

What's closed?

if you look on the D63 road between La Colleccion and Motor City - you will see a roundabout. arabian ranches - Google Maps

This is the temporary r/a that will now be permanently closed in a month's time. 

Follow the D63 road just slightly down south you'll see another r/a beside Studio City - this is the remaining r/a left for use: if you're going to use E311 southbound or D63 you'll be using this remaining r/a.


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Red_Nosed said:


> Tricktrack, depending on where you head out for work you may not be affected i.e. if you use E311 northbound.
> 
> What's closed?
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, thank goodness for google maps! He is hoping to get a car soon so he can have a drive round and see how it is, his office near MoE and if we are driving to DBS this might be affected but if DSO then I should be ok! Thanks very much x


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Apologies, I have to highlight the roundabout itself isn't closed down - but the entrance into/out of Arabian Ranches at the roundabout is what will be closed down.

Entering/exiting Motor City at that same roundabout should still be okay - unless someone else knows something from RTA?


----------



## tara_k (Apr 5, 2011)

Tricktrack said:


> Thank you!! We have been debating between meadows and AR, as we are looking at DBS and gems DSO (I think your kids go to DSO from a previous thread) but he is back on AR now and it would give us access to both schools I guess, but it's good to know about the different areas of AR as it seems very big! Are there any areas to avoid on AR at all do you think, that maybe don't have a 'community' feel, not so nice community pools, older etc. please? (don't want to offend anyone living there though!), thank you!


I live in Palmera 4 AR. I cannot believe that the exit / entrance near Saheel will be closed permanently. This makes no sense to me. This is going to make every weekday (especially during the school year) in the morning a nightmare. Honestly, if I were you, I'd look at Meadows, Greens, etc. you at closer to much more over there. This whole pending traffic issue should be considered if you have children to drive to school in the morning, or if you and your spouse go to work in the morning.
Good luck!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

tara_k said:


> I live in Palmera 4 AR. I cannot believe that the exit / entrance near Saheel will be closed permanently. This makes no sense to me. This is going to make every weekday (especially during the school year) in the morning a nightmare. Honestly, if I were you, I'd look at Meadows, Greens, etc. you at closer to much more over there. This whole pending traffic issue should be considered if you have children to drive to school in the morning, or if you and your spouse go to work in the morning.
> Good luck!


Yep, we're in Palmera 1 and the prospect of 3 lines of traffic converging on the roundabout near the Polo club is not something we're looking forward to.

Unless the junction is completely revamped, I can't see how it will work at peak times.


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

tara_k said:


> I live in Palmera 4 AR. I cannot believe that the exit / entrance near Saheel will be closed permanently. This makes no sense to me. This is going to make every weekday (especially during the school year) in the morning a nightmare. Honestly, if I were you, I'd look at Meadows, Greens, etc. you at closer to much more over there. This whole pending traffic issue should be considered if you have children to drive to school in the morning, or if you and your spouse go to work in the morning.
> Good luck!


Why is access to the r/a by Saheel closing? Talk about a nightmare in the morning...


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

RTA's working on Al Quadra Road - did you receive circular?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep, not much details though on the future plans unless I missed it?


----------

